# Romeos



## 2dogs (Feb 26, 2015)

So I'm home today with not much to do. Cody is at his GF's in Oakley, Anna (the Ex) is in Tahoe whooping it up, and Manda has been coughing all morning and hasn't come out of her room. An me? I just drank a (rare) Rockstar so my head is spinning. And my feet hurt. I bought a pair of Romeos from Madsen's a couple months ago and I really don't like them. They were too expensive to begin with and now they are not even comfortable. My last pair cost me $15.00 from Big 5. These were over $100.00 with shipping. They suck.

What are you guys wearing? I want slip ons, no laces. And no Velcro tennis shoes, I'm not that old!

Oh and I forgot I have to drive 20 miles because Cody left a chainsaw on the jobsite yesterday cause he was in a hurry to get to wrestling practice.


----------



## BeatCJ (Feb 26, 2015)

I've got really wide feet, and the cheap ones don't fit me well. So far, I think I like the Georgia's best. I used to wear black Romeos to work, they fit in fine in my area. For the last 10 years or so, I have been wearing Rocky 6300 Wellingtons. They are a lot like a high top Romeo. Which is good, because I frequently forget to pay attention to where I'm stepping. I wear them pretty much every day, and get a year, 18 months out of them. Nice soft sole, so they are pretty comfortable on concrete floors. I do end up picking up a lot of pea size rocks.

Link: http://www.rockyboots.com/rocky-mens-boots/rocky-pull-on-wellington-duty-boot/FQ0006300.html

I order mine from a local place, Anderson's Western Wear, I pay less than the listed price, even sent UPS to me. About time for me to order a pair.


----------



## RiverLogger (Feb 26, 2015)

I wear the Georgias too. The ones with the vibram foam type sole, not the rubber traction sole. The robber soled ones have a heal on them and are super uncomfortable for me. I used to wear the Loggers World brand but now they're like $80-$90 bucks at Bobs where I buy em and the soles wear out pretty fast plus the way the soles are there is no sidehill traction.


----------



## slowp (Feb 26, 2015)

Crocs. Romeos, which are very common and easy to find and buy from stores here are too heavy. They do sell pink Romeos at Sunbirds but I can get any color of Crocs. Crocs are ugly but are nice and soft and feel good even on my bad feet. Now I feel like googling them to see what is available. They used to be made in Canada but I fear they have gone to China.


----------



## slowp (Feb 26, 2015)

Here ya go.
http://www.crocs.com/styles-under-50/mens-footwear-under-50,default,sc.html
Burvol raved about crocs so I tried them and I like them.


----------



## Gologit (Feb 26, 2015)

2dogs said:


> And no Velcro tennis shoes, I'm not that old!




Pffffffft!


----------



## DavdH (Feb 26, 2015)

Crocs


----------



## Trx250r180 (Feb 26, 2015)

good ones take a year to break in


----------



## 2dogs (Feb 26, 2015)

slowp said:


> Crocs. Romeos, which are very common and easy to find and buy from stores here are too heavy. They do sell pink Romeos at Sunbirds but I can get any color of Crocs. Crocs are ugly but are nice and soft and feel good even on my bad feet. Now I feel like googling them to see what is available. They used to be made in Canada but I fear they have gone to China.



Oh I do love Crocs but I ONLY wear them without socks. My Crocs sit on my bedroom floor next to the door, ready for use at a moment's notice like when the chickens start squacking at night. I need a real shoe type Romeo.


----------



## stikine (Feb 26, 2015)

I got a pair of those Madsens ones and don't like them either. Check out the slip ons in Duluth Trading. They go on sale frequently. I think that's the route I will go for my next pair.


----------



## northmanlogging (Feb 26, 2015)

Can't get the real romeo/chips/whatever on my feet, heels are too big... coupled with limited movement...

But the war dept picked up some el cheapos with laces, that I of coarse never tie, so far so good.


----------



## slowp (Feb 26, 2015)

Well, motor on up to Chehalis. Sunbirds has an aisle or two full of Romeos in various brands. The Candy Store is about a mile north of Sunbirds and you take the same exit.


----------



## 2dogs (Feb 26, 2015)

Thanks for the invitation Patty but Warshington is a long drive for a pair of shoes. Yes I wear Whites and Wesco but they ship then to me.
I was hoping Nate or Kevin would tell me what they were wearing at the last GTG in Napa.


----------



## madhatte (Feb 26, 2015)

This is what I've been wearing for the last year or so. I have weird feet and romeos weren't cutting it any more, so I figured I'd give these cork-lined thingys a try. They're OK; I've already gotten more wear out of them then my last 2 pairs of romeos (one from Madsen's and one from I think Georgia Boot) but I'm not sure I'd spend that much again. They're good but not two hunnert bones good.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Feb 26, 2015)

Gologit said:


> Pffffffft!


shoot Bob, velcro has crocs beat lol!


----------



## 2dogs (Feb 26, 2015)

madhatte said:


> This is what I've been wearing for the last year or so. I have weird feet and romeos weren't cutting it any more, so I figured I'd give these cork-lined thingys a try. They're OK; I've already gotten more wear out of them then my last 2 pairs of romeos (one from Madsen's and one from I think Georgia Boot) but I'm not sure I'd spend that much again. They're good but not two hunnert bones good.



What were you wearing in Napa? And no pics please if those shoes are covered in poop.


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 26, 2015)

I have a pair of Georgias, wear them almost every day.


----------



## madhatte (Feb 27, 2015)

2dogs said:


> What were you wearing in Napa?



Those very shoes. I do have different laces on them if that makes a difference. They're a bit darker, too, from the Obenauf's.


----------



## SliverPicker (Feb 28, 2015)

I had been buying these slip on cheapies from Cabela's. I would wear them about 18 months until there was nothing left. Last time I decided to upgrade to get some thing that would last longer. I bought a pair of Keen slip ons. Leather and a kind-of lugged sole. They retailed for about triple what the Cabela's shoe went for but I found the Keens in the bargain cave and haggled them down quite a bit further. Well the $120 retail Keens lasted right about 2 months before the whole side blew out of both shoes. I have very narrow feet and weigh under a buck sixty so the problem wasn't that. I also found that the treads where horrible in the snow. *PURE JUNK*.

I also bought a new pair of Sorels. My last pair of Sorels lasted over 20 winters and never did come apart and I wore the snot out of those things They just got so bald on the bottom that taking them outside was like walking on inner tubes. Anyway I bought a new pair with fancy wool liners. Warm and comfortable just like my old ones, but with great traction. The problem is I wore them no more than a dozen times and only around the yard before they disintegrated. The lower rubber part checked and cracked right where it flexed on both boots. Then yesterday the sole on the left boot decided to come 1/4 of the way off. I was under the crummy trying to replace rear shocks and discovered the my foot was really wet. That was because the boot was jammed full of snow. I guess that's to be expected though. I mean, what do I expect for $140? What a joke. They cost right about $12 each time I wore them. They are no longer useable. *PURE JUNK*.

I will never ever buy either of these brands again.


----------



## M_S_S (Feb 28, 2015)

Cowboys are kinda like loggers lol. I wear my high arched, high heeled boots to ride but they damn sure aren't made for walking. I bought a pair of Georgia romeos ( romeos are a buckaroo thing too lol). Had to work them over to wear them ( cut the top of the arch, could not get them on without a lot of trouble. I don't wear chalks, just a pair of Whites when I play in the woods lol. Ed


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Feb 28, 2015)

SliverPicker said:


> I had been buying these slip on cheapies from Cabela's. I would wear them about 18 months until there was nothing left. Last time I decided to upgrade to get some thing that would last longer. I bought a pair of Keen slip ons. Leather and a kind-of lugged sole. They retailed for about triple what the Cabela's shoe went for but I found the Keens in the bargain cave and haggled them down quite a bit further. Well the $120 retail Keens lasted right about 2 months before the whole side blew out of both shoes. I have very narrow feet and weigh under a buck sixty so the problem wasn't that. I also found that the treads where horrible in the snow. *PURE JUNK*.
> 
> I also bought a new pair of Sorels. My last pair of Sorels lasted over 20 winters and never did come apart and I wore the snot out of those things They just got so bald on the bottom that taking them outside was like walking on inner tubes. Anyway I bought a new pair with fancy wool liners. Warm and comfortable just like my old ones, but with great traction. The problem is I wore them no more than a dozen times and only around the yard before they disintegrated. The lower rubber part checked and cracked right where it flexed on both boots. Then yesterday the sole on the left boot decided to come 1/4 of the way off. I was under the crummy trying to replace rear shocks and discovered the my foot was really wet. That was because the boot was jammed full of snow. I guess that's to be expected though. I mean, what do I expect for $140? What a joke. They cost right about $12 each time I wore them. They are no longer useable. *PURE JUNK*.
> 
> I will never ever buy either of these brands again.


i got the skinny feet too silver. what you wearin in the woods in the summer? i don't use corks but a logger heel is a must. i'm almost ready for new ones. i saw madsens had the carolina domestic on sale for 160. bet they out of D width.


----------



## Brentc (Feb 28, 2015)

I wore Georgia's until now I just received red dawgs and really like'em and there not made in China. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1270d (Feb 28, 2015)

madhatte said:


> Those very shoes. I do have different laces on them if that makes a difference. They're a bit darker, too, from the Obenauf's.


i wear the Hiker version of these and absolutely love them. I have two pairs going now (oldest pair is three years and counting) and will buy more when the time comes. saw chips don't stick into the lining which is nice at the end of a rare day of sawing. Hands down the most comfortable thing that has ever been on my feet. I have never owned custom made footwear though.


----------



## SliverPicker (Feb 28, 2015)

treeslayer2003 said:


> i got the skinny feet too silver. what you wearin in the woods in the summer? i don't use corks but a logger heel is a must. i'm almost ready for new ones. i saw madsens had the carolina domestic on sale for 160. bet they out of D width.



I wore a pair of ancient steel toed Irish Setter boots this past season. C width. I don't think that is a real animal anymore. Everything seems to be D width or wider these days. I am thinking off- the - shelf Wescos will be next. I have a pair of Cabela's logger boots that are super comfortable, but the heel is too high. It's constantly caught on brush and staubs.


----------



## madhatte (Mar 1, 2015)

1270d said:


> Hands down the most comfortable thing that has ever been on my feet.



If I do buy another pair, I'll get them 1/2 size smaller and as wide as they make 'em. It is a bit cramped about midway, and my heel wanders around a bit. They are still comfortable in spite of these misgivings. Like I said, I have weird feet - a little bit bowlegged, a little bit of flat arches, a little bit of plantar fasciitis... it all adds up to feet that eat shoes due to fast uneven wear, and almost always hurt. I'm way overdue for a trip to a podiatrist for real orthotics.


----------



## 1270d (Mar 1, 2015)

Ahh. That's a good point. I have always worn a d width shoe, but my meindls are EE.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Mar 1, 2015)

boy we got some messed up feet huh? i have a flat foot and really narrow heel.
silver i think the carolina domestics come in c but note sure..........the problem i run into is they always seem out of stock. 11 must be popular lol.


----------



## paccity (Mar 1, 2015)

georgias here no problems i two and a half years. get them for 60 bucks. easy on easy off.


----------



## SliverPicker (Mar 2, 2015)

treeslayer2003 said:


> boy we got some messed up feet huh? i have a flat foot and really narrow heel.
> silver i think the carolina domestics come in c but note sure..........the problem i run into is they always seem out of stock. 11 must be popular lol.



It looks like they make them in B, D, EE, 3E and 4E. Man with a 4E I could put my feet in sideways or maybe put both feet in one boot


----------



## Joe46 (Mar 2, 2015)

Georgias here also. I used to buy ' Minnetonka black moccasins to put on after I took my corks off. Haven't seen them in years. I don't recall seeing Georgia Romeos back in the 'stone age".


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Mar 2, 2015)

SliverPicker said:


> It looks like they make them in B, D, EE, 3E and 4E. Man with a 4E I could put my feet in sideways or maybe put both feet in one boot


B width, yea thats what i got! little snug at the toes but they fit my ankle good. i rather have um snug than loose.


----------



## SliverPicker (Mar 3, 2015)

Sign me up except I have grown to hate boots with heels that are too tall. I like that Wesco spring heel.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Mar 3, 2015)

any body got a pic of that spring heel?
the carolinas have a pretty tall heel silver.


----------



## Joe46 (Mar 3, 2015)

TS. Just go to the Baileys site. Their corks have the spring heel. Not sure I've ever seen them on a non-cork boot, but they may be out there?


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Apr 18, 2015)

so........i seem to be screwed on boots........i ordered a pair and was told they were in stock.......well after i paid guess what? they are out of stock! i am pissed..........but still need boots. every one seems to be out of them in 11B. think i saw madsens sells them, any body got the phone number? if not i might try the red dawgs........just afraid they to wide. i kinda need um now, these kinda went to hell fast now. i need to take care of the next pair.


----------



## BeatCJ (Apr 18, 2015)

treeslayer2003 said:


> think i saw madsens sells them, any body got the phone number? if not i might try the red dawgs........just afraid they to wide. i kinda need um now, these kinda went to hell fast now. i need to take care of the next pair.


_360-736-1336_

Call quick, I don't know their hours.

Edit, just checked, you have just over an hour.


----------



## slowp (Apr 18, 2015)

treeslayer2003 said:


> so........i seem to be screwed on boots........i ordered a pair and was told they were in stock.......well after i paid guess what? they are out of stock! i am pissed..........but still need boots. every one seems to be out of them in 11B. think i saw madsens sells them, any body got the phone number? if not i might try the red dawgs........just afraid they to wide. i kinda need um now, these kinda went to hell fast now. i need to take care of the next pair.



See if I can do this without old people glasses. Madsen's phone number is 360 736-1336. Better hurry. They will close soon and are not open on Sundays.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Apr 18, 2015)

thanks folks! its 6.50 here.......your 4 hours earlier? it is saturday......


----------



## BeatCJ (Apr 18, 2015)

They are open until 5:00, it's 3:52 by my watch right now. Nice new Citizen the wife just bought me.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Apr 18, 2015)

they dot carry narrow width........very help full though. paper catalog on the way. thank you!


----------



## dhskier2 (Apr 19, 2015)

Costco had Georgia's a couple months ago. Got the high cuff for $70. Verdict's still out on them... Nothing a pair of heat molded insoles from Montrail won't fix though.



Joe46 said:


> Their corks have the spring heel. Not sure I've ever seen them on a non-cork boot, but they may be out there?



Viberg makes several non-cork spring heel style boots


----------



## dhskier2 (Apr 19, 2015)

Had to check and see if Montrail still makes their molded insoles. They do.
Now they make a heat molded flip flop. http://www.montrail.com/mens-sandals-flip-flops/
$60 for flip flops is steep. Anything like their insoles though and I'd say they're worth it.


----------

